

Keeping the Record Straight - Criteria for Round the World Sailing - JacobAldridge
http://www.sail-world.com/Australia/Jessica-Watson:--Keeping-the-Record-Straight/69108

======
jacquesm
This record business is getting out of hand, especially now that the media are
jumping on the 'youngest'. Here in nl we have a kid that's 14 years old and
wants to do the same.

Some kid is going to get killed over this one of these days, driven by media
hungry parents and a lack of respect for the sea.

Fortunately the WSSRC has discontinued the record for the 'youngest', maybe
that will help a bit in calming down this hype.

